# Anyone podcasting?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just curious if we have any podcasters in our community? Would love to hear what your podcasting about and your rig....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Nicko,
I'm pretty sure your not refering to saltwater flyfishing, but if you are, my son and I have been podcasting and blindcasting many times on Laguna Madre and other flats around the world. Our rig is usually a 21FT flat with a 75 Yamaha and full jack plates. Our gear is mostly Temple Fork.
pan


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

ha ha... No I am talking about creating a pod cast in mp3 format that people listen to on an mp3 player like an ipod or iriver. Usually a podcast is similar to a radio program.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I toss edamame into my stir fries now and then, but I have a hunch you mean something else.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

So, Panini, I don't reckon you want to hear about my 25 pound permit, taken on a #10 weight outfit down around Marathon.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Oh great:suprise: I thought this post was in the moderators forum. I guess it's better to look like an idiot in front of everyboby:smiles: 
KYH
 You bet I want to hear about it!!!! Wading? off boat? were they poding? site cast? blind cast?Tailing?
We've fished the keys, but we have been really spoiled here in South Texas. The fishery is so unmolested. Though not like the keys, we don't get shots at permit, or to many tarpon especially 25lb.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So can we get back to podcasting....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I hope we can offer this at Chef Talk. :roll:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

i guess, if we have to


----------



## chriseast (Mar 13, 2007)

i've been longing also learn podcasting


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I recently did a podcast, but the professionals did everything. All I did was sit and talk. Really boring podcast, I suppose.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am not a Podcaster (nor fly fisherman :look: ) but a few students are working with a local elementary class to create some really neat podcasts of children writing their own stories. Here is the link: http://www.gargoyl.com/istorybook/Mr...s%20Class.html


----------

